# OEM Fakra to Universal adapter



## silver_ (Mar 13, 2011)

Anybody have a resource for Fakra connectors? Specifically which type would fit what vehicles. For example, a SXV200 sat tuner to Dodge Trucks. I have been taking the factory sat antenna housing apart and connecting the bare end to the SXV200, ziptied of course. Just wondering if there is a better way.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Im not an expert on these Fakra connectors (to my understanding smb connectors are fakra without a housing) so Im not sure if Im even close to answering your question, but when I was looking into ways of keeping OEM antenna when I replaced my Hyundai Navigation unit with an aftermarket Pioneer I came across this which I "think" would do the job...


XM Sirius Coax Satellite Radio Extension Cable SMB Male to Female to GPS Antenna | eBay


----------



## josshann (Dec 6, 2014)

nice info


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

Check this out.

OEM Fakra to Aftermarket SMB Adapter Plug | TSS-Radio


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

idatalink maestro SAT1
iDatalink - Maestro - SAT1


----------

